# Norco-bikes...



## flm (5. Mai 2011)

...gibt es die noch???

2x Anfrage über [email protected] geschickt, -KEINE Antwort!


----------



## Burmi98 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi flm,

ganz ehrlich, am ehesten wird Dir geholfen, wenn Du Dich an Fritz (Indian Summer) direkt über`s Forum wendest, bei ihm findest Du immer ein offenes Ohr... So meine Erfahrungen und auch die anderer Mitglieder, bei Anfragen in Deutschland kannst Du lange warten, leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (7. Mai 2011)

Schon mal versucht bei denen anzurufen?`Hatte eigentlich kein Problem die zu erreichen, weder per mail noch Tel.


----------

